# Xanax vs. Generic Xanax



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

I was reading another forum where people were saying that Xanax was much better than the generic. If that's the case, I'm willing to spend a little extra money for the better product.

Thoughts?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Generic is the only kind I've ever used. I've used generics from Mylan, Geneva, and every month for the last several years it's always been from Greenstone. I can't tell any difference other than Mylan refuses follow convention and make 2 mg alprazolam into bars (Mylan insists on a stupid round shape that is hard to break as needed, which is probably why everyone else uses bars that are easily halved or quartered by hand).

As for cost, it's not a "little more" unless you think multiplying cost by about 10 is a little. I doubt you're going to find many who've taken brand name Xanax as it's been generic for I think the last 16 years, so either they took it back in the day or they have money to burn. It's very unlikely that any insurance company is going to pay for a brand when a generic is available.


----------



## soaringfalcon11 (Jun 7, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Generic is the only kind I've ever used. I've used generics from Mylan, Geneva, and every month for the last several years it's always been from Greenstone. I can't tell any difference other than Mylan refuses follow convention and make 2 mg alprazolam into bars (Mylan insists on a stupid round shape that is hard to break as needed, which is probably why everyone else uses bars that are easily halved or quartered by hand).
> 
> As for cost, it's not a "little more" unless you think multiplying cost by about 10 is a little. I doubt you're going to find many who've taken brand name Xanax as it's been generic for I think the last 16 years, so either they took it back in the day or they have money to burn. It's very unlikely that any insurance company is going to pay for a brand when a generic is available.


My dad's insurance works like this. 10 percent co-pay for generic drugs, 20 percent for brand names, and 30 percent for brand names when generics are avaliable. And since Xanax has been out so long and is one of the cheapest benzos, I don't think the price would be a huge difference. I'm cool with paying up to $30 per month...if there really is a noticable difference.

And I agree that not having a 2 mg bar is just retarded!


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

generics in some developing countries are suspect and often inactive fakes, otherwise generics are OK but suspect if got over the internet

often the generics are made by the big drug cos, using other names, on the basis that someone will make a profit from making the generics so it may as well be them


----------



## DMBfan (Aug 29, 2008)

As you've read some people notice a big difference, others do not. Since the cost difference for you isn't that great I'd propose doing a sort of double blind test. You'll probably need someone to help you hide which is brand name which isn't (keep a journal and hide the results for a few days.) See if you notice a difference. Or if $30 a month doesn't make a difference you can just pony up for the brand name.


----------



## rcor81 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been taking Xanax/ Alprazolam 2mg qid for 13 years now. I can't encourage you enough to get the brand name if its not going to cost a load of money. With my experiences between the two, the brand name tablet wins in every category. It has a quick onset of relief after ingestion during those crucial minutes that feel like hours at the time. The biggest benefit is that the half life seems to last twice as long as the generic equivalent. And it doesn't leave you with the feeling like you need to pop another pill when it starts to wear off. Matter of fact, you can't even feel the brand tablet wear off. GO FOR THE BRAND!!!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Generic has always seemed just as good to me.


----------



## blues85 (Apr 22, 2012)

green stone and pure pac are the best generics i believe. ive tried them both i dont dare try mylan, as i heard those arent as good, although ive never tried them. green stone is a generic branch off of the actual Xanax brand name. so i stick with those, however when i was using pure pac those worked quite well too. there is no big difference they are just made sythesized differently, same amount of alprazolam. 

its best just to find what your body metabolizes the best, its really different for everyone. i have never tried the brand name xanax.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

When i took Pharmacology i was told brand name and generic differ only by the other miscellaneous contents that make up the pill. Xanax may use something different then its generics. You're basically getting the same drug, but your body may react to it's other contents differently leaving you to get a greater effect then the other. And i don't think the greater effect always lies with the brand name. It's only a brand name because it's the original. They made a pill, called it Xanax, put it out on market. After 2 years (if i remember correctly) then other companies can reproduce the pill as a generic. I get generic because it's easier on my wallet.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've taken both in the past and noticed no difference. Generics may use different fillers but the active ingredient is the same.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It's very simple to tell a fake medicine from a real one. Read the label. As for generic, it has to pass FDA the same. They are trying to charge you more money, or they are avoiding confusing meds.


----------



## Toe Knee (Nov 27, 2011)

Get brand if you want to waste money.

http://www.fda.gov/Drugs/EmergencyPreparedness/BioterrorismandDrugPreparedness/ucm134444.htm

A generic has to go through the same testing as a brand. They have to be available in the same quantities in the same amount of time in the bloodstream and therefore brain.

Brands are more expensive because of advertising, that's about it. Not just commercials, but hiring drug reps to go to doctors offices, pharmacies, and lectures to push their medication on to doctors.

For example right now generic lipitor is made by the same company that makes the brand, it is the exact same pill for less money. Also whenever brand Norco is recalled, the generic (which looks exactly the same for a fraction of the price) is also recalled.

The placebo effect is _very _strong. http://skeptoid.com/episodes/4151. Blue pills work better for sleep, two pills work better than 1, a shot is more effective than a pill... And it's not just in the brain. I can't find it at the moment, but there was a study where placebos were used and they could visually see an ulcer going away.


----------



## koyama (Aug 28, 2014)

I've only taken the generic but I have noticed that the round generic tablets seem to not work compared to the oval ones.. different manufactures?


----------

